# Where to advertise



## Fiddly Fiona (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All
We are semi-retiring to Tabua, Coimbra shortly and hubby suffers bored man syndrome! He is a plumber/heating engineer and we've been told that expats will be keen to have an English speaking plumber understand their problem/carry out their work and he is keen to keep his hand in and pick up a few jobs. Where could we advertise his availability? Facebook pages? Keen to know where you would look if you were trying to find a plumber/HE?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Timothy777 (Aug 8, 2017)

You might be best off starting a Facebook group yes of course but your need more than just this.... Your need to spend money on advertising within the local community

Good luck


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Please PM me your email address so I can get hold of you as/when. Thanks.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

You could try E-Beira it's a classified add site. With so many good Portuguese plumbers if his price is more than the Portuguese workers charge he won't last long. 

Fred


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

I've started a small engineering workshop in Madeira.
I do absolutely no advertising, it's all word of mouth and I'm as busy as I want to be.

Having seen the problems induced by previous mechanics, I find that customers ( both British and Madeiran) are more than happy to have a steady and straight talking hand on their car mechanicals.

Some of the wiring I see here is truly shocking ( no pun intended ) and wouldn't pass the most basic of safety inspections. I'm currently rewiring my new workshop.
A good electrician here would make a mint.

The water installations don't seem too great either.


----------



## Fiddly Fiona (Jun 23, 2017)

Will do, thanks


----------



## Timothy777 (Aug 8, 2017)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> You could try E-Beira it's a classified add site. With so many good Portuguese plumbers if his price is more than the Portuguese workers charge he won't last long.
> 
> Fred


Super advice  Classifeld papers and even putting up smaller adverts in local shops / etc help no end - Give it 5 years and it will be like the UK... Everyone will google what they want lol


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

im a plumber and gas engineer too, not really looking to do much work when we retire to albufeira but probably want to do some to keep me as busy as i want to be, luckily i wont need to do it for money to live, so will prob charge for material fuel and a little extra rather than work for free, given the standard of gas work i see i feel i will stay well away from it rather than be associated with it haha


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Timothy, there is a site run by pureportugal.co.uk that has a services directory. You can advertise on this for €15 per month or I think it's €100 a year if you pay up front. It's not a lot of money and it seems to be OK. I've had some enquiries through it.


----------



## Timothy777 (Aug 8, 2017)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Hello Timothy, there is a site run by pureportugal.co.uk that has a services directory. You can advertise on this for €15 per month or I think it's €100 a year if you pay up front. It's not a lot of money and it seems to be OK. I've had some enquiries through it.


Going to check this out now  - Thank you


----------

